# Tatuaje Black Label Jars are In



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Just got the call from my B&M that my Tatuaje Black Label in the special jars are in. Got one put aside for me for pick up at lunch time!!! Pete Johnson is in the area this weekend as well, so I will have him sign it when I see him tomorrow!

:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> Just got the call from my B&M that my Tatuaje Black Label in the special jars are in. Got one put aside for me for pick up at lunch time!!! Pete Johnson is in the area this weekend as well, so I will have him sign it when I see him tomorrow!
> 
> :cb


Tony, you lucky bastage!!!

Hey, save one for me as I may be in your neck of the woods in late July.
Will let you guys know when I finalize the trip.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> Just got the call from my B&M that my Tatuaje Black Label in the special jars are in. Got one put aside for me for pick up at lunch time!!! Pete Johnson is in the area this weekend as well, so I will have him sign it when I see him tomorrow!
> 
> :cb


Lucky sob :r if you can take pics and post them that would be great:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I gotta get these...hey Carlos...are you calling Chris?:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, I'm jealous -- my B&M is limiting them to 1 - 2 sticks per customer once they come in.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

I just got a call from a local B&M. They have 3 jars that just got off the truck. If anyone would like one, pm me and I'll see if I can help you out. :tu


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

You're in FW, which B&M is this?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

compuag said:


> I just got a call from a local B&M. They have 3 jars that just got off the truck. If anyone would like one, pm me and I'll see if I can help you out. :tu


One cigar or one jar...?

I'd love to buy a single or two, but I don't know if I could get a whole jar. What are they going for (singe and jar)?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm looking (like I'm sure many are) for a jar. If you know of a shop with any extra, please shoot me a pm.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

volum said:


> I'm looking (like I'm sure many are) for a jar. If you know of a shop with any extra, please shoot me a pm.


I would be in as well! Thanks...:tu


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

DBall said:


> One cigar or one jar...?
> 
> I'd love to buy a single or two, but I don't know if I could get a whole jar. What are they going for (singe and jar)?


I don't think there will be any singles offered, only jars. The price I was quoted was $270.:hn


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

themoneycollector said:


> You're in FW, which B&M is this?


Actually, it is the Irving store I work near. That is my regular weekday spot. You do know Pete Johnson is in town this weekend?


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I just scored a jar from New Havana . . . my order is listed as pending but it was accepted at checkout. They're now listed as out of stock.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd like to have a jar, but not the cigars.
If anyone wants to part with their jar, let me know!!!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Wrong site, oops. That was from New Havana


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Here they are!! :dr I wish they were all mine, but unfortunately they're not.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

compuag said:


> Here they are!! :dr I wish they were all mine, but unfortunately they're not.


HARK!!:dr


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

How much does one of the jars go for?


----------



## Virginia Gent (Jan 1, 2008)

If any BOTLs can score an extra jar I'll gladly buy it. The VA retailers I talk to act like I'm speaking Chinese.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

shilala said:


> I'd like to have a jar, but not the cigars.
> If anyone wants to part with their jar, let me know!!!


If I got lucky, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

compuag said:


> Here they are!! :dr I wish they were all mine, but unfortunately they're not.


.
*Sweet, nice score! :tu*
*.*


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn, I need to get me a jar!


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

compuag said:


> Here they are!! :dr I wish they were all mine, but unfortunately they're not.


oh man. what's the giant jar? was the lancero rumors true?


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Tatuaje Black Label Jar pron from newhavanacigars.com

Linky


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm going to see if I can get my hands on one of these to try again, and if I like it I'll pick up the jar I suppose. But I don't anticipate my opinion changing.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

chrisguinther said:


> How much does one of the jars go for?


Im curious as well

EDIT: nevermind..


> $12 per cigar, $288 per bundle of 24 cigars (the jars packaging may cost slightly more)


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Im curious as well
> 
> EDIT: nevermind..


1000 jars / 19 cigars
*List Price: *$247.00


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Yep, time to re-up my WTB thread


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

My order with New Havana didn't pan out. They sold out so quickly that the website bugged out and oversold their stock


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Those look great, but they are out of my price range. I am also saving for some CC's so I am going to have to pass on those, as much as I hate too.:hn


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

dantzig said:


> My order with New Havana didn't pan out. They sold out so quickly that the website bugged out and oversold their stock


Sorry to hear that, bro!

I imagine the WTB forum will be really busy soon!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Sorry to hear that, bro!
> 
> I imagine the WTB forum will be really busy soon!


Well Dan from New Havana did give me some hope. He said that they might receive more in the coming weeks and he would keep my order pending in case they do. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Greenwit (Sep 15, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> Actually, it is the Irving store I work near. That is my regular weekday spot. You do know Pete Johnson is in town this weekend?


Where's he gonna be?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Heheh I opened my email last night and had one from newhavana that the Blacks were in and then another email sent 20 minutes later stating the Blacks were all sold out. Looks like they're a hot commodity with limited supply. I am the master of the obvious.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Wow, I'm jealous -- my B&M is limiting them to 1 - 2 sticks per customer once they come in.


Which B&M is that? I called Watch City a few months back and they told me there entire shipment was already spoken for. Of course, when I was in the store one the employees told me he was taking an entire jar.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I was also a victim to the New Havana oversale.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

dantzig said:


> My order with New Havana didn't pan out. They sold out so quickly that the website bugged out and oversold their stock





dantzig said:


> Well Dan from New Havana did give me some hope. He said that they might receive more in the coming weeks and he would keep my order pending in case they do. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


I think Dan said they sold out in about 5 minutes. When I was entering my information, the system froze. I figured that was not a good sign. Luckily, I was number one on the waitlist and someone ended up canceling, so my jar is on the way.


----------



## hdroadking-cl (Mar 17, 2006)

i've got one coming from new havana as well. sometimes it's better to be lucky than good! woo hoo!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

dantzig said:


> If I got lucky, I'll see what I can do.


Thanks Jachin!!!
Keep me in mind if your next New Havana thing works out. 
I'd like to have a half dozen of them really, but one will do. If I could find a half dozen jars of smokes I'd gather them up and dump the smokes.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Johnny Likey! :dr


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

still waiting to get my hands on these... :tu


----------

